# Smaller batch Slow Cooker Apple Butter



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The Washington Post had this recipe recently.



> https://www.washingtonpost.com/recipes/slow-cooker-apple-butter/17162/"Apple butter, while delicious, is typically labor-intensive, but this slow cooker version allows you to enjoy the spread with minimal hands-on time. Just peel, core and chop the apples, and the slow cooker will do the heavy lifting. Extra jars of this deeply flavorful spread make a thoughtful gift.
> 
> Storage: To put up apple butter long-term, ladle it into sterilized glass jars and follow the jar manufacturer's directions. Otherwise, ladle the butter into clean jars, cover and refrigerate for up to 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


I want to cut it in half as it's just way more than I want around, even including giving some away. Can anyone see any likely problems with cutting it in half? I think the final 1 hour on high will probably be less, as I'm just not reducing as much liquid.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

This only makes 5 pints... not that much...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's not rated for canning or shelf storage so refrigerate or freeze. Which is more than I want for rate of consumption


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In the recipe, in the link you posted it says that you can put it up for long term storage, and I can't see a problem with that. Ladle the hot apple butter into sterilized jars and process for 10 minutes once the water returns to a boil.


----------

